# Oily skin with dry surface



## impassioned (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, just as the title states. I have oily skin but I have a dry, flaky surface which can be pretty annoying especially when it comes to makeup.

Because my skin is oily, I don't usually use thick, heavy creams although they do help the flakiness. I use a moisturizer that works very well for my oily skin but especially during winter, my skin still appears dry even though I don't feel it any tightness. And it's so hard for me to put on makeup because it can come out uneven.

Is there anything I can do to remedy my situation? Recommend any skincare or moisturizer that may help me? Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 29, 2007)

exfoliate!!!!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe use a heavier moisturizer at night to get rid of the flakes and a light one in the morning so your face won't get as oily.

This happened to me last winter and that's what I did and it worked out well.


----------



## cassie4mark (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the same problem!! I started using Retin-A so my skin is dry and flaky and painful in areas, but still super oily with blackheads. It's awful.... I can never decide if I should treat the acne or the dry skin since whichever one I choose seems to be counteractive to the other problem... any suggestions would greatly help!!!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Dec 29, 2007)

i have the same skin, but only on and around my nose. so any help and advice wil be great!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah i got that all round my face actually, and i even use microdermabrasion to exfoliate but that doesn't even help...my sister keeps telling me its because my skin is dehydrated and needs more water..and i don't drink enough for sure, so that may be the problem


----------



## impassioned (Dec 29, 2007)

Jennifer - I do exfoliate regularly and it still doesn't help me. ):

I'm relieved to hear that I'm not the only one with this problem. It's annoying, isn't it!

simply elegant- I should try to find a good heavy moisturizer that won't break me out. But I will definitely try it that way when I get my hands on one that works well.

usersassychick0 - you know, i don't drink that often either. I didn't think about this. Maybe your sister is right?


----------



## acneXpert (Dec 29, 2007)

I would recommend Garnier sebum control moisturizer which is good for oily skin.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 30, 2007)

Try moisturizing with coconut oil. There is a thread about it and it does work great!

Here's the link...https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...oil-48369.html


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 30, 2007)

you really aren't the only one lol :] i have the same problem too. it's so annoying.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 30, 2007)

Aveeno makes a good one. I think it's the daily lotion or something like that. I have it and it doesn't make me break out but I'm not acne prone. It says it's non-comedogenic.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 30, 2007)

i spray some water on the flaky parts of my face (in my case i realised it was due to the fact my skin was dehydrated, which was leading to dry areas). la roche posay hydraphase moisturizer has helped me a lot, as well as their hydrating mask.

no matter how oily the skin is, i think it needs more moisture during winter. a simple trick would be to use some oil (like coconut) and put a few drops on the dry areas, wait for a few minutes then apply the regular moisturizer on the whole face.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *impassioned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif usersassychick0 - you know, i don't drink that often either. I didn't think about this. Maybe your sister is right?



i could be.. she is also an aesthetician and works in a spa... but i have another idea, i recently got this face mask that was super cheap(forget the name), but i have only used it twice -although, almost all my flakes are gone atm and thinks thats why ! So if it still holds up, i'll post something about it.


----------



## KristinB (Dec 30, 2007)

How much water do you drink in a day? I have the same problem and I think it is due to my being dehydrated since I don't drink much besides a bottle of pop.


----------



## impassioned (Dec 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KristinB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How much water do you drink in a day? I have the same problem and I think it is due to my being dehydrated since I don't drink much besides a bottle of pop. I don't drink too much water, but i drink a lot of green, white and iced tea...



Whoops? And it really depends on the days because sometimes i only drink one bottle, other times three or four. I'm probably dehydrated.


----------



## mowgli (Jan 1, 2008)

WOuld def suggest drinking more water if you are dehydrated. I had the same prob as you, and one thing that works really for me is to cleanse with oil, using the oil cleansing method. Because you use a washcloth to wipe the oil off, it really polishes the surface of your skin, and an added benefit is that cleaning with oil seems to make my skin less oily - if you can be bothered, give it a try for a week or so! Just combine some castor oil and olive oil and massage that into your skin, before wiping off with a washcloth - good luck!


----------



## _maldita_ (Jan 2, 2008)

maybe you can try using an oil-based moisturizer at night and then just use a water-based one in the morning.


----------



## Jinx (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *impassioned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jennifer - I do exfoliate regularly and it still doesn't help me. ):
I'm relieved to hear that I'm not the only one with this problem. It's annoying, isn't it!

simply elegant- I should try to find a good heavy moisturizer that won't break me out. But I will definitely try it that way when I get my hands on one that works well.

usersassychick0 - you know, i don't drink that often either. I didn't think about this. Maybe your sister is right?






I've been dealing with this for years and no, exfoliating does NOT help; it does wipe off the current flakes but the oil pops right up again in an hour or so and the flakes eventually follow.The oil on my face can get so bad that I can see little beads of it sitting on my pores on my nose and sometimes it stings getting into my eyes- but still flaking!!

I just have to use a soft brush where I flake, soft washcloth for the rest of my oily face and keep oil absorbing sheets in my purse.





I agree with the water thing though. I know I don't drink enough and try (and usually fail) to drink more; especially when I check my urine (gross? yes. But it's my barometer on what's going on, lol!!) and if it's darker than clear (



) I know to get to guzzling! 

Hopefully my skin will get with the program.


----------



## mrkitty (Jan 5, 2008)

A few tips

1. Love your oil flow - it means your skin will look fab when you are 50!

2. Stop exfoliating too much - all you are doing is drying your skin out more so the skin is tricked into producing more oil. Invest in a good quality, micro exfoliator. Personally - Estee Lauder or Clarins.

3. You need to get a hydrating creme, not a moisturising creme. Try L'Oreal, Estee Lauder, Lancome. They all have 'hydra' in the title somewhere!

4. Oil blotting papers are fab.

5. Take your make up off with a creme cleanser - not a foaming one. Too drying. Try Clarins, Arden. In fact, in my experience, stay away from Clinique - but other people swear by it and love it...

Hope this helps - it is worth spending the $$ to get the right products as it really does make a difference.


----------



## TeresaJ (Jan 5, 2008)

Last night i tried the glycerin and water mixture because i am experiencing the same thing this winter. My face felt good this morning and makeup went on great. I also just spritzed some on the tops of my hands and they feel so great. I bought a spray bottle and mixed a mixture up and I will spritz my face in the evening before my moisturizer. Hopefully this will help me until summer gets here.


----------



## impassioned (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TeresaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Last night i tried the glycerin and water mixture because i am experiencing the same thing this winter. My face felt good this morning and makeup went on great. I also just spritzed some on the tops of my hands and they feel so great. I bought a spray bottle and mixed a mixture up and I will spritz my face in the evening before my moisturizer. Hopefully this will help me until summer gets here. I've heard very good things about this and I want to try this, but I just can't find any glycerin! Where did you buy yours?

Originally Posted by *mowgli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOuld def suggest drinking more water if you are dehydrated. I had the same prob as you, and one thing that works really for me is to cleanse with oil, using the oil cleansing method. Because you use a washcloth to wipe the oil off, it really polishes the surface of your skin, and an added benefit is that cleaning with oil seems to make my skin less oily - if you can be bothered, give it a try for a week or so! Just combine some castor oil and olive oil and massage that into your skin, before wiping off with a washcloth - good luck! I was thinking about the OCM for a while. But I can't find any castor oil anywhere at my local pharmacies (i heard you look in the laxatives section but I couldn't find ANY). I'll have to try Walmart or Target another day.


----------



## lienny (Jan 6, 2008)

you know what, i have skin just like yours and found some products that work really well. I have minor laugh lines and the heavy liquid foundation just makes it worst and MMU alone doesn't give me enough coverage. So I figured that mixing my mineral makeup foundation with a moisturizer would give me a light liquid foundation with great coverage.

From reading your signature, i assumed that you used EDM as your foundation and I'm using EDM as well so here is what I'm doing:

I mix my EDM MATTE foundation with a Daily Moisturizer. This moisturizer helps me with the flaky-skin issue while the EDM matte foundation helps me to control the oil.

My moisturizer also has a spf of 30 so I don't even need to wear sunscreen/sunblock at all, how nice is that!


----------



## lemurian (Jan 6, 2008)

Lots of people have this problem, if not all over their face at least in their t-zone, including me! It's a real bummer, but it's not necessarily a bad thing -- the flakes you see may not be from dry skin, but just your epidermis shedding it's dead layers because your cell turnover rate is really high




Which you'll think is wonderful when you're about 60 and your skin looks 30



But for now, a daily gentle exfoliation before bed (I use sugar and lemon juice -- unrefined sugar contains glycolic acids and lemon juice contains fruit acids -- should help tremendously. Don't use any harsh cleansers, instead use a little castile soap (Dr. Bronner is dirt cheap and organic!) on an Extra Gentle Buff Puff to wash twice daily. The best way to deal with it IME is regular but gentle mechanical action and light, exfoliating toners and moisturizers. And of course the right foundation makes a world of difference -- most foundation really accentuates any flakes I have. I've found HGs in Chantecaille Stick and Everyday Minerals Intensive MMU. HTH!


----------



## TeresaJ (Jan 7, 2008)

Funny how I found my glycerine. There was some at work that had been there for ages. I just borrowed it for the weekend. I looked at Target today for some and they did not have. I have heard you can find it at Walmart in the pharmacy area or at CVS. Hopefully I will find some tomorrow.


----------



## monniej (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah i got that all round my face actually, and i even use microdermabrasion to exfoliate but that doesn't even help...my sister keeps telling me its because my skin is dehydrated and needs more water..and i don't drink enough for sure, so that may be the problem this is exactly what i was thinking. oil and moisture are actually two different things. you can be oily and dehydrated. how much water are you drinking daily?


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 7, 2008)

pretty much close to none



i normally get about 2 or 3 glasses.... and i know it should be about 3x that amount

It would make a lot of sense if where the lack of problem... however i do like the idea of it being an increased rate of cell turnover and therefore i am going to age really well


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ugh I have this exact same problem!! My skin always feels so dry, but by the end of the day, it's so shiny it's gross!! I have been using proactiv at night only and I use a gentle aveeno cleanser in the morning. I follow both with Clinique moisturizer. I don't know what else to do!! I drink a lot of water. I have some clinique 3 step in skin type 3, which is pretty harsh. Do you think I should try that?


----------



## clover (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the same skin too.

It's very hard to care for sometimes.


----------



## rita1979 (Jan 22, 2008)

hello

you must:

1)take vitamin E or B for best result

2)once a week use a soft peeling and after a mask for oily skin

and if you have a cream mask it will better because it's moisturing your skin.

Your day or night cream must be without oil and alcohol.

Use medical products.


----------



## didiazzuri (Jan 24, 2008)

use origins clay masque( the dark one)... really helps

and drink a lot of water!!


----------

